# Sealing up a smoker



## vance hanna (May 18, 2015)

What do yall use to seal up your smoker to prevent as much smoke loss as possible? I picked up some fireplace cement because it was cheap and it is good up to 2000 degrees, how safe you think it is to seal up a smoker with it?


----------



## oddball (May 19, 2015)

Have a look over here:  http://www.bbqgaskets.com/


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 19, 2015)

Use high temp. Silicone gasket compound and Saran wrap . Better than anything else.


----------



## vance hanna (May 19, 2015)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Use high temp. Silicone gasket compound and Saran wrap . Better than anything else.


Doesnt the Saran wrap just melt and burn off?


----------



## curse (May 19, 2015)

Remove the saran wrap after the silicone dries


----------



## vance hanna (May 19, 2015)

curse said:


> Remove the saran wrap after the silicone dries


ahhh


----------



## gary s (May 19, 2015)

Good advice   That is what I did, easy and works like a champ

Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 20, 2015)

I'm sorry ,Vance , I got up to go get Trish from work and didn't get back.I should have said to the sealer on your Smoker body around the opening of the pit, and cover it with he saran ,

Shut the lid and let her sit 24hrs. and take the saran off .

As Gary says , it does a supreme job and  will stay with the pit or several years.

Oh , and be sure to sand over the area you put the sealer on to help secure it over the paint .

Now , have fun and . . .


----------



## inkjunkie (May 20, 2015)

oldschoolbbq said:


> I'm sorry ,Vance , I got up to go get Trish from work and didn't get back.I should have said to the sealer on your Smoker body around the opening of the pit, and cover it with he saran ,
> 
> Shut the lid and let her sit 24hrs. and take the saran off .
> 
> ...


Brain is a bit fuzzy yet...how exactly do you do this? Put the sealer around the opening, after paint removal, and cover the bead with Saran wrap prior to shutting the door? The wrap doesn't stick to the plastic?


----------



## vance hanna (May 20, 2015)

I think ill use the 2000+ degree cement around the fire box and the Silicone around the rest of the grill where the temp wont be as high. I already have the cement so seems a shame to waste it lol


----------



## inkjunkie (May 20, 2015)

Vance Hanna said:


> I think ill use the 2000+ degree cement around the fire box and the Silicone around the rest of the grill where the temp wont be as high. I already have the cement so seems a shame to waste it lol


Is the cement exterior stuff?


----------



## vance hanna (May 20, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Is the cement exterior stuff?


Furnace Cement and Fireplace Mortar from Town and Country, good up to 2000 degrees or so it says


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 21, 2015)

Vance  you can get high temp. sealer at an auto parts shop . It will be in a squeeze tube.

Sand down your Sm0kers edge around the openings (fire box and the cooking chamber) enough for the sealer to stick to the  pit .

Now , squeeze the sealer around the edge of the openings , place some Saran wrap over that and shut the doors. Let this  sit for 24hr. , the, peel the Saran off.

You should have a really good seal and if needed , you can use a razor blade to cut it off to re-pair or re-do it if needed .

Hope this clears things a bit. need more help 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  , PM me .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## vance hanna (May 29, 2015)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Vance  you can get high temp. sealer at an auto parts shop . It will be in a squeeze tube.
> 
> Sand down your Sm0kers edge around the openings (fire box and the cooking chamber) enough for the sealer to stick to the  pit .
> 
> ...


Did use the High Temp Silicone to seal up where there should have been a solid seam and instead the spot welded it. As far as where the Lid Seals the gap is too big for a silicone Seal So i have a Nomex Seal Kit on the way.


----------



## vance hanna (Jun 2, 2015)

Well this is what i have done so far, still waiting on my Nomex Gasket to get here.














1.JPG



__ vance hanna
__ Jun 2, 2015


















2.JPG



__ vance hanna
__ Jun 2, 2015


















3.JPG



__ vance hanna
__ Jun 2, 2015


















4.JPG



__ vance hanna
__ Jun 2, 2015


















5.JPG



__ vance hanna
__ Jun 2, 2015


















6.JPG



__ vance hanna
__ Jun 2, 2015


















7.JPG



__ vance hanna
__ Jun 2, 2015


















8.JPG



__ vance hanna
__ Jun 2, 2015


















9.JPG



__ vance hanna
__ Jun 2, 2015


















10.JPG



__ vance hanna
__ Jun 2, 2015


















11.JPG



__ vance hanna
__ Jun 2, 2015


















12.JPG



__ vance hanna
__ Jun 2, 2015


----------

